
A simple No-SQL key-value db using self-modifying ruby script - vanwilder77
http://narenonit.blogspot.in/2012/12/a-simple-no-sql-key-value-db-using-self.html
======
yxhuvud
Eh. A better aproach if you necessarily have to kill kittens by writing self
modifying files would be to put the data in the __DATA__ field of the file.
That way you get a separation between code and data and don't have to eval
anything.

